# QDM Club in Emanuel County



## rcbrantley (Mar 6, 2017)

Family oriented hunt club in Emanuel County seeking members. 450 acres , hardwoods, pine, 18 acres of food plots , long frontage on large creek. Managed for mature bucks and quota does. Established ladder stands and shooting houses, portables OK. Excellent turkey hunting. Property has electricity, water, and bunkhouse with hot shower. Eight miles off I-16 exit 90, Swainsboro, Ga. Annual membership $650, no alcohol. Contact Bob, 678 630 0805


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Mar 6, 2017)

is this archery and gun lease?


----------



## Bigdipper (Mar 8, 2017)

How many members?


----------

